# Chicken Vol-au-vents "à la king"?



## SameGuy (Oct 8, 2012)

Mom used to make a really tasty, rich dish she calls "Chicken à la King." Basically, it was sautéed morsels of chicken in a basic white bechamel with peas (and sometimes carrots), served in vol-au-vents shells.

I'd like to make something similar for the two of us, but perhaps with some improvements.

Please dive in and give me any suggestions you might have. Sautée some shallot in butter before adding the chicken? Make a white wine, tarragon and cream sauce instead of a roux? What about mushrooms? I've got some great dried mushrooms I could rehydrate and use. I'm open to new ideas, too.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 8, 2012)

If you like it, put it in!


----------



## K-Fed (Oct 10, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> If you like it, put it in!



Pretty sure chicken a la king is one of those dishes that came about to utilize food that would otherwise be thrown away. When we do it at work it's got bits of leftover chicken/ turkey mushrooms mire poix and whatever else we feel like adding at the time to enhance or add a bit of excitement to the dish. So yah. If it tastes good with chicken( and what really doesn't ) and you like it, give it a go.


----------



## K-Fed (Oct 10, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> If you like it, put it in!



Oh yah. Forgot. +1


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 10, 2012)

It's just pot pie! put some damn cheese in it.lol


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 10, 2012)

I like mine in a crispy potato basket.


----------



## SameGuy (Oct 10, 2012)

Ooh, gonna try that. 

FWIW, this last batch of pre-made puff pastry _couronnes_ (crowns) were from Costco and they were actually pretty good! The ingredients listed only butter as the fat, and they were flaky and tender. I made a soffritto of shallot, a tiny bit of garlic and a couple of scallions, then added the mushroom mix (porcini, shiitake and morels). Threw in the chicken chunks and peas and cooked through, set all aside and deglazed with the mushroom water and a small amount of broth (next time I'll try dry vermouth), and reduced until it was almost dry. Put the ingredients back in the pan to heat while I made the bechamel and heated the crowns. Really about as simple country food as I could have wanted, and perfect for a cold wet day.

Today it's leek and bacon risotto with poached egg on top. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## stereo.pete (Oct 12, 2012)

"Leek and bacon risotto with a poached egg on top." What!!!!??? I want some o dat! :dance:


----------



## SameGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipes/2011/04/bacon_and_leek_risotto_with_poached_egg


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

Where's the picture?


----------

